# Flounder??



## DaBair90 (Apr 16, 2013)

This might sound like a dumb question, but are there any spots in the Pensacola area where I can catch some flounder?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Docks in the bay...


----------



## DaBair90 (Apr 16, 2013)

Are there any public docks or are they all private?


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

If you are worried about the docks being private, just wade around them. The water isn't private!


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Best method to target? Every time I try to target flounder, I end up with specks and reds... and no flounder


----------



## colescoconutz (Jul 23, 2012)

that all depends on what you're using....we talking live bait or artificial?


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

When targeting flounder, I used a white grub with a 1/4oz jig head bouncing it off the bottom


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

Magic Mike said:


> When targeting flounder, I used a white grub with a 1/4oz jig head bouncing it off the bottom


I use the same except with a red tail. I also do really well with the chartreuse mirror lure grub.


----------



## colescoconutz (Jul 23, 2012)

Try dragging it very slowly across the bottom as opposed to bouncing.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

colescoconutz said:


> Try dragging it very slowly across the bottom as opposed to bouncing.



I do that to! It really depends on their mood. Last fall I did really good jigging for them like I do pompano!


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

colescoconutz said:


> Try dragging it very slowly across the bottom as opposed to bouncing.


Will do. Thanks for the advice... Sorry to hijack the thread


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

This will work! Promise!
http://www.b3fishing.com/2013/04/21/how-do-i-work-this-lure-part-iv/


----------

